# Best Woolly Bugger Pattern



## zekekb

Before I go and buy more feathers and such, what is the most successful woolly pattern. What colors and sizes do you prefer?


----------



## TopWater94

I have never heard of a bad WB pattern in North Ga, but olive seems to be the ticket on most streams. Although in murky water/or low light situations I use a black WB, it gives off a better sillouette than a brighter pattern would.


----------



## TopWater94

I tie a white pattern on a SW hook for crappie and LM. But not any other colors. One of the guide I work with ties a killer brown WB that could pass for a crawdad or a minnow/


----------



## allenww

*Woolies*

That green/brown color, or black , or red (maroon).  Up to a 14 for trout, down to a two in bass ponds.  

I think fish prefer a little flash somewhere - either ribbing or strands in the tail.  I do both.

Needs a little weight - I like lead eyes, or to turn on a lead strip as step 1. Or both in the bigger ones. 

I believe a woolie is all I have ever fished for shoals, and the only reason to use anything else for our hatchery trout
is because dry is more fun. 

I have probably caught more bream and shellcrackers on spiders or poppers, but they like the smaller - and gaudier -woolies.

     wa


----------



## Paymaster

I tie a Bugger that has a pearl glass bead head. I is a basic black wooly with as I said glass bead head with pearl krystalflash in the tail and the collar is ginger hen hackle tied in behind the bead. It is really effective in the hooch for me. I will try to post a pic tonight at home.


----------



## Tightliner

I tie one that I use dual purpose. (dont poke me on this bitter, might as well share with the bretherin  I've already recieved my pattent and will recieve royalties). #10 streamer hook, Flash tail (your choice of flavor), "one feather" of marabou covering the tail (brown but works well in other colors), wrap the shank to the bead head (black). leave all the straggling fibers intact, wrap a collar with partridge. Drift it or swing it to mimic a stone or isonychia, at the end of the drift strip it back like a bugger. Quick and easy to tie! But...... It will never catch a fish (Bitter )!

Later..............................


----------



## Paymaster

My Hooch Krystal Bugger


----------



## TopWater94

Nice PM, I like the two tone and that bulky brown Hack head., . I bet that pulsates real well on a dead drift. Also I like that vise, Sportsmans warehouse? or Regal? I have one, good vise, bulletproof.


----------



## Paymaster

TopWater94 said:


> Nice PM, I like the two tone and that bulky brown Hack head., . I bet that pulsates real well on a dead drift. Also I like that vise, Sportsmans warehouse? or Regal? I have one, good vise, bulletproof.



Thanks.
It is a Regal knockoff from BPS. It has been a good one.


----------



## Bitteroot

Tightliner said:


> I tie one that I use dual purpose. (dont poke me on this bitter, might as well share with the bretherin  I've already recieved my pattent and will recieve royalties). #10 streamer hook, Flash tail (your choice of flavor), "one feather" of marabou covering the tail (brown but works well in other colors), wrap the shank to the bead head (black). leave all the straggling fibers intact, wrap a collar with partridge. Drift it or swing it to mimic a stone or isonychia, at the end of the drift strip it back like a bugger. Quick and easy to tie! But...... It will never catch a fish (Bitter )!
> 
> Later..............................



it is the one feather... BUTCHER....I haven't told a soul.. but since you are putting it out there.... TIE IT FOLKS! Its a killer!


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> it is the one feather... BUTCHER....I haven't told a soul.. but since you are putting it out there.... TIE IT FOLKS! Its a killer!



Might as well share. The quickest and easiest fly I've ever made. It is very simple but deadly. Very effecient too, Most of the takes are on the drift/swing, but you also have the extra time in the water to pick up on minnow feeders. The key to it is the size, any larger and it mimics very little on the drift. Use as a dropper behind a small pheasnt tail, looks like a fingerling chasing a nymph, the big fish cant stand the competition, keys on natural encrochment of a alpha's feeding lane. But........JMHO.

Later..........................................


----------



## Paymaster

Sounds interesting. Put up a pic and recipe.


----------



## zekekb

You guys are awesome! I would also like the recipe for the this "One Feathered Butcher". When I get back from my trip to Natures Tackle Box today, I'll delete this thread to keep trade secrets intact!


----------



## Tightliner

Paymaster said:


> Sounds interesting. Put up a pic and recipe.



I'll try to put up a pic tonight. Dont laugh though, its so simple, even a caveman could do it. But it do work good and you can pump a ton of em out quickly. An hour at the vice can give you and your buddies a couple of years worth. Leave off the partridge and you have the original "one feather", that one is really quick and just as effective.

Later.................................


----------



## Bitteroot

Tightliner said:


> I'll try to put up a pic tonight. Dont laugh though, its so simple, even a caveman could do it. But it do work good and you can pump a ton of em out quickly. An hour at the vice can give you and your buddies a couple of years worth. Leave off the partridge and you have the original "one feather", that one is really quick and just as effective.
> 
> Later.................................




Ok since you got your pattent squared away.. do I get credit for coining the name.. "The Butcher"!  

Send all remitance to.. Sugar Valley Ga. care of Bitteroot! 

Flies execpted! 


P.S.  don't tell Flossymae!


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> Ok since you got your pattent squared away.. do I get credit for coining the name.. "The Butcher"!
> 
> Send all remitance to.. Sugar Valley Ga. care of Bitteroot!
> 
> Flies execpted!
> 
> 
> P.S.  don't tell Flossymae!



 I was actually timing your come back. But, I was really expecting something like " if you can supply yourself and friends enough for a couple of seasons in an hour of tying, how come I only have one?"  OK ...."the butcher" it is. Which one do we rename, the one feather of the MOF (modified one feather)? Come see me, I have a fresh batch along with some new crane fly patterns (but we wont go there just yet). Maybe we can do some trial runs Sunday.

Later......................................


----------



## Paymaster

Hey TL put that Crane Fly Pattern up as well!


----------



## Tightliner

Paymaster said:


> Hey TL put that Crane Fly Pattern up as well!



Will do> I've done several versions. Just needs some thorough field testing Anyone up to a trip to the S Holston? Those waters will make or break a new pattern, I've seen the browns there come up, count the legs and snicker at me.


Later..............................


----------



## Tightliner

Here goes as requested


MOF: Modified one feather AKA "The Butcher" this ones new name complements of Bitteroot.


one feather: single marabou on # 10 streamer hook, choose your color!


Cranefly #1: just piddlin around, yet to be field tested.


Cranefly #2: another version


Cranefly #3: one more

Later.......................................


----------



## crackerdave

Wow!


----------



## Tightliner

A couple more cranefly variations I'm piddlin with and a box of "Butchers". I'm confident with their performance so I try to carry a good selection. 











Later............................................................


----------



## Bitteroot

crackerdave said:


> Wow!



don't encourage him.. he's hard enough to fish with as it is!!


----------



## TopWater94

haha, I know a few folks like that 'root', some of them say that about me, but only because I am always looking in their box trying to figure it out. Nice flies TL.


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> don't encourage him.. he's hard enough to fish with as it is!!



How would U know, cant ever drag U away from the valley lately! Lets hit it!!!!!! I know.... it 's a tough job, But I've not lost hope. Word has it there are a few rods on the table at the yard sale.................. Time for an (anti)intervention folks, fishing addiction is a good thing. Cleanses the soul. Careful Bitter........ I know where U live! You can pay me back when AllieCat hits the tournament trail!

Lets get the band back together 

But who am I to talk, I'm sittin at home on a Sat stringin beans. But I'm fixin to check the release schedule for tomorrow. BTW the cabins open after the 15th (they are there fron the 12-15), have at it!!!!!

Later.................................................


----------



## Tightliner

TopWater94 said:


> haha, I know a few folks like that 'root', some of them say that about me, but only because I am always looking in their box trying to figure it out. Nice flies TL.



Thanks, love to experiment with new stuff. Careful with bitter, he's been known to tell a tale or two (but he does give darn good swimmin lessons, and is a pretty fair picker as well ). Hope you can overlook us, we can be a tough crowd sometimes. Sarcasm running rampant............................


Later........................................


----------



## TopWater94

Yeah well, throwin heck atfolks is my specialty but I will leave that to you and BR. You guys sound like youre married or something. OOPS! I said I wouldnt give you a hard time. My bad. We should definitely meet up, I am also good at dragging people around, I played college football and now I work in state corrections as well so no problem draggin' Br out for some line time. And whats with the swimming lessons, is that some kinda "cant wade without falling" joke? Sorry BR I had to jump on the band wagon. I may eat these words someday when we fish and you tag more in one day than TL and I combined in one month.


----------



## Bitteroot

TopWater94 said:


> Yeah well, throwin heck atfolks is my specialty but I will leave that to you and BR. You guys sound like youre married or something. OOPS! I said I wouldnt give you a hard time. My bad. We should definitely meet up, I am also good at dragging people around, I played college football and now I work in state corrections as well so no problem draggin' Br out for some line time. And whats with the swimming lessons, is that some kinda "cant wade without falling" joke? Sorry BR I had to jump on the band wagon. I may eat these words someday when we fish and you tag more in one day than TL and I combined in one month.




yea.. I fall! 

Not a matter of if... its when! 

But... we do tend to find some fish on occasion.. you need to go with us sometime. Softball is over for now and Peachtree Road Race will be over after saturday so maybe I can get some rod time in.


----------



## Paymaster

What,fall'n aint part of wade'n? If I did not fall I would feel like I did not go fish'n.Shoulda seen me float'n down the Flint at Sprull's a couple months ago.


----------



## Bitteroot

TL and TobyBeeMan  think it's real funny when they look around and see nothing but a floatin hat! 


Well I guess it is pretty funny! 

I'm better now that I'm wearin my new Chota wading boots with the removable studs.! 

The river humor has gone down considerably this past year!


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> TL and TobyBeeMan  think it's real funny when they look around and see nothing but a floatin hat!
> 
> 
> Well I guess it is pretty funny!
> 
> I'm better now that I'm wearin my new Chota wading boots with the removable studs.!
> 
> The river humor has gone down considerably this past year!



Studded soles are amazing! Great... except in a drift boat. Changes from shuffeling and feeling around to hopping from rock to rock! (check your stream regs though, they are prohibited in some).

Later............................................


----------



## TopWater94

Bitteroot said:


> TL and TobyBeeMan  think it's real funny when they look around and see nothing but a floatin hat!
> 
> 
> Well I guess it is pretty funny!
> 
> I'm better now that I'm wearin my new Chota wading boots with the removable studs.!
> 
> The river humor has gone down considerably this past year!



I feel ya man. I fell a few time with the Simms felt but I wen to the new Stream Tread soles and its like playing basketball in the water. Good traction, easy cleaning, crappy price though. But whats good about Vibram sole is the lifetime warranty. They mess up, Vibram replaces them and all you pay is shipping. 

 BTW, a bud of mine fished the fork of Holly and Emery creeks in Eton Ga and caugh a 15' Brownie and a few other natives. Nice fish for a 5' wide stream!


----------



## Bitteroot

TopWater94 said:


> I feel ya man. I fell a few time with the Simms felt but I wen to the new Stream Tread soles and its like playing basketball in the water. Good traction, easy cleaning, crappy price though. But whats good about Vibram sole is the lifetime warranty. They mess up, Vibram replaces them and all you pay is shipping.
> 
> BTW, a bud of mine fished the fork of Holly and Emery creeks in Eton Ga and caugh a 15' Brownie and a few other natives. Nice fish for a 5' wide stream!



That is a big fish tale! 

Sounds like a good one sure enough... I haven't fished there in years!  Last time I fished in that area.. I walked into the Jacks River Trail.  I took the horses down Iroin Mtn Trail one December and caught a few wild bows... one made a slash at the fly.. and had to be 30 inches.. I prolly need to go back in there some time!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy

I agree with GATORB.  Black with a little flash.  I have fished all colors and styles for many years.   I will only use black with some flash.  It is just as basic as it gets, but it works!


----------



## crackerdave

TopWater94 said:


> I feel ya man. I fell a few time with the Simms felt but I wen to the new Stream Tread soles and its like playing basketball in the water. Good traction, easy cleaning, crappy price though. But whats good about Vibram sole is the lifetime warranty. They mess up, Vibram replaces them and all you pay is shipping.
> 
> BTW, a bud of mine fished the fork of Holly and Emery creeks in Eton Ga and caugh a 15' Brownie and a few other natives. Nice fish for a 5' wide stream!



Nice trick,too - gettin' a fifteen foot brownie in a five foot stream!


----------



## Tightliner

crackerdave said:


> Nice trick,too - gettin' a fifteen foot brownie in a five foot stream!



Brutal! Have to have tough skin in this family.


----------



## gabreamfanatic

dude those things look deadly for bream. i am willing to help you field test those things. those white ones remind me of a wax worm.


----------



## TopWater94

crackerdave said:


> Nice trick,too - gettin' a fifteen foot brownie in a five foot stream!



Late response to this one. Sorry typo. It was a 15" INCH brown. 

 Sori, I deed nawt no thes wuz uh angleesh prowfessors blawg.


----------

